# About Those Nice Boxes Our Sigs Come In . . .



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

How do most store your new Sigs once you've got your new pistol. Even though the boxes are nice, you don't keep them in it do to moisture, etc. correct? Do most leave them in a range bag or pouch?


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

In-Sight said:


> How do most store your new Sigs once you've got your new pistol. Even though the boxes are nice, you don't keep them in it do to moisture, etc. correct? Do most leave them in a range bag or pouch?


Most are cleaned and inside a gun sock in my range bag. One is loaded and on my nightstand. I don't have a safe yet, but am getting one.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Ohhh please get a safe soon! I'd say it's _almost_ worth selling a gun to get a safe! Why? Because it only takes one asshat to break in and take them all to make it worth having a quality safe. Do some research on safes first though. My best value for the dollar was a Liberty with 8 locking bars and fireproofing. I got it for $850 delivered. I have that much in one pistol let along my rifles! Not to mention the safety aspect. Owning a safe should be high on your priority list if you own a gun.

Oh, and buy one bigger than you ever think you'll need, simply because either you'll fill it over the years, or your wife will fill it full of wedding photos and other crap... uhhh... important stuff. :mrgreen:


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

The "boxes" you're referring to are the blue carrying cases, correct? While mine didn't come with one (too old, and the original owner lost the box), I use a similar case when I go to/from the range. When it's not in my hands or in that case, it stays in a safe.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

vulrath said:


> The "boxes" you're referring to are the blue carrying cases, correct? While mine didn't come with one (too old, and the original owner lost the box), I use a similar case when I go to/from the range. When it's not in my hands or in that case, it stays in a safe.


Correct. I don't have room in the house for a safe (gun safe) but I don't know if I want to leave them in my range bag either. For now I have it in my "case" with it wiped down and wraped in a cloth sprayed with "*Strike Hold*". I'm getting yet another new pistol in a week (XD-m45) that also comes in a nice case so it'll be the same way, for now. I will say for a very, very, very long time my Colt Gold Cup & Beretta have been together in a _single_ carrying case, in the same manner without a problem.


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

I've got just a single-pistol safe that I keep in the closet. Cost me a grand total of $130 from the local shop.


----------



## coops2k (Aug 11, 2010)

just got some gun bags, for each gun. Much easier to carry in my Range Bag.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

coops2k said:


> just got some gun bags, for each gun. Much easier to carry in my Range Bag.


I like that.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

coops2k said:


> just got some gun bags, for each gun. Much easier to carry in my Range Bag.


Just keep in mind that leaving a gun in a gun bag (if it's cloth of any kind) can attract moisture. You probably should remove them and store them in a safe with desiccant. If you use desiccant packets, make sure they are not in contact with the gun. A nice silicon impregnated cloth is also a good thing to have around to wipe your guns down with prior to storage.


----------



## coops2k (Aug 11, 2010)

the gun bags are for transport to and from the range, take up a lot less room than the boxes. As for storage, the"re around the house, but looking a safes and where to put one.


----------

